#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

## walangsungsang

If anybody have a license and installer for Focus and Geodepth please exchange or share it for me.

I have few license software :
- GeoGraphix 2007.1
- Hampson Russel CE8R3.0
- Gocad 2.1.4
- Petrel 2007.1
- Geoframe 4.2
- OpenWorks R2003
- Tesseral 2D
- Roxar 7.5
- Geolog 6.6
- Mesa 10


- ProMAX R2003.19
- Vista 7


Please email to me at aananaya@gmail.comSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## ali12

Hi 
I have license for  Gocad Suit 2.5 and want to exchane it with full working ***** for Vista 7 . i have a ****** and some *****s for vista but they cant work for full features.

----------


## zsh

can you share vista to make a working *****?

----------


## adola_sheemy

> If anybody have a license and installer for Focus and Geodepth please exchange or share it for me.
> 
> I have few license software :
> - GeoGraphix 2007.1
> - Hampson Russel CE8R3.0
> - Gocad 2.1.4
> - Petrel 2007.1
> - Geoframe 4.2
> - OpenWorks R2003
> ...





pls upload geoframe 4.2 for us with *****
thanks in advance

----------


## fuahmad

Hello walangsungsang,
Please upload Roxar 7.5  and GoCad with ***** for us. Thank you in advance.
Any further contact my email is fuahmad@hotmail.com
FA

----------


## vmauricio1

I have all that

----------


## fuahmad

Vmauricio !
Good to show the way, Can you post the links to GoCad and Roxar with *****s or licenses (for Windows OS).
Thank in advance.  :Big Grin: 
FA

----------


## ali12

Hi adola_sheemy
I upload GeoFrame4.2 Full ***** in 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
so please upload vista7 full working ***** or mail me 
Ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## ali12

Hi vmauricio1
I upload GeoFrame4.2 Full ***** in 
Paradigm SKUA-GoCad 2008 - Page 3 - Egyptian Petroleum
so please upload vista7 full working ***** or mail me 
Ali_arzani@yahoo.com
__________________

----------


## xpert.seismic

I have these softwares with *****. I need Vista 7.0 with full *****.
- Geosoft Oasis Montaj
- GMG Mesa 10
-******* Suite 
-GeoGraphix 2007.1
- Hampson Russel CE8R3.0
- Gocad 2.1.4
- Petrel 2007.1
- Geoframe 4.2
- OpenWorks R2003

Please email to me at xpert.seismic@gmail.com

----------


## mohmedaboud

can you share ******* Suite here in this forum plz

----------


## mohmedaboud

thnx for post software and to your effort, plz can you tell me where's the license or the ***** in it



Regards

----------


## wizzz

interested too

See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## xpert.seismic

I will check the license and ***** at some time,
here is the link for Geosoft Oasis Montaj 7.0 version with full working *****

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geosoft Target for arcgis v3.01

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geosoft.Target.v7.0.1-iNViSiBLE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xpert.seismic

I will check the license and ***** at some time,
here is the link for Geosoft Oasis Montaj 7.0 version with full working *****

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geosoft Target for arcgis v3.01

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geosoft.Target.v7.0.1-iNViSiBLE

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohmedaboud

you so great XPERT.seismic, perfect job and go ahead for your helping and advise your friends


Regards

----------


## vmauricio1

thank very much expert seismic , i cannot do for you .

----------


## vmauricio1

what i can do for you i correct

----------


## xpert.seismic

hi vmauricio1,

Please can u e-mail me uploading link of Paradigm Gocad 2008 setup with ***** or vista 7.0.

My email is xpert.seismic@gmail.com

----------


## mohmedaboud

can you share in this page plz

----------


## yantaih

kindom suite7.4 is not *****. can you upload it?

----------


## yiimusic

Guys.. any one who Know ? 

The password of Geosoft Oasis Montaj 7.0

posted by Xpert.Seismic

I can't fig-out..

plz give me a hand.

----------


## bratek

> Guys.. any one who Know ? 
> 
> The password of Geosoft Oasis Montaj 7.0
> 
> posted by Xpert.Seismic
> 
> I can't fig-out..
> 
> plz give me a hand.




Pass: rl-team.net

If you have Geoframe 4.2 please upload for us.
Good lucks
Cheers.

----------


## yiimusic

> Pass: rl-team.net
> 
> If you have Geoframe 4.2 please upload for us.
> Good lucks
> Cheers.



Thanks for your help bratek

but I'm sorry of your req. Geoframe 4.2.

I'm also looking for that(G.F..) and GoCad any version...

but it's not easy..

If I get that.. then I post.. for you.

----------


## ravi5678

Dear friends



Can any one upload the ***** and license for SMK ******* Suite

I am also looking for Geolog and Vista 7 softwares. If any one has it, please upload it.

Thanks in advance

RaviSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## geonade

yes please upload g//oo//cad/  2.5.2 installer

----------


## geonade

yes where i can find s/m/t 7.4 crajk

----------


## behaki

waduh, maneh diumbar kit atuh euy....! bahaya

----------


## mjcoolz21

> waduh, maneh diumbar kit atuh euy....! bahaya



welcome, you are indonesian

----------


## walangsungsang

Teu ... urang cuma mancing ungkul ... urang can pernah ngajual ato naon ... urang cuma donlod nu ti batur wae .... he ... he ...

----------


## mjcoolz21

ngomong yg bener dong.ane dak faham

----------


## mjcoolz21

> dear all members
> 
> also i have all landmark softwares + 353 other petroleum and chemical engineering softwares + with full license
> 
> Sir i need exchange softwares
> 
> please contact me on
> 
> petrowear@gmail.com



If you are, share here. Please
Petrowear ???

----------


## gepachir

> Teu ... urang cuma mancing ungkul ... urang can pernah ngajual ato naon ... urang cuma donlod nu ti batur wae .... he ... he ...



Hi walangsungsang, that's tricky. This forum is for sharing and helping each other. Be honest.

----------


## geonade

are you indonesian or india people?you're speak very tricky language?what's is the meaning of mancing?

----------


## baouche

I need Roxar 7.5 with full *****. Is there anyone can help me ? Yours

----------


## khawar_geo

> I have these softwares with *****. I need Vista 7.0 with full *****.
> - Geosoft Oasis Montaj
> - GMG Mesa 10
> -******* Suite 
> -GeoGraphix 2007.1
> - Hampson Russel CE8R3.0
> - Gocad 2.1.4
> - Petrel 2007.1
> - Geoframe 4.2
> ...



Dear Brother!!

I need these

-******* Suite 
-GeoGraphix 2007.1
- Gocad 2.1.4
- Geoframe 4

Please help and reply

----------


## ali12

Hi 

here is some of my software:
Aquaveo.GMS.v6.5.1
geoandsoft.Eletom32v3.0.13.Full
Landmark GeoGraphix 2007
ERMapper71 (2008)
GMG mesa80professional
GMG mesa 10.5pro
GOCAD 2.5.2 full  
hampson-russel 8R3
Interpex.IXRefrax.v1.11
NeuraLog.v2008.05
Oasis montaj 7.1
Omni 3D workshop 7
Petrel Workflows Library2.0
Petroleum Toolboxes
Pinnacle.FracproPT.2007.v10.4.52
PowerLog 2.61a
R2dinv_all_systems
RockWare 14 (last version) 2009
schlumberger_petrophysics
Tecplot.RS.2009.v11.3.29.1445
Vista seismic ptocessing 7


and  ....

I need:
openspirit 2.9 
Schlumberger Petrel 2008.1
ROXAR 9.0.6
GeoFrame 4.4

ali_arzani@yahoo.com
RegardsSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## baouche

Dear Mr Khawar Geo, I have vista full and Petrel 2008.1 with ***** and *****, but the problem is : how to send it to you ? because we have not ftp. Please, about Geosoft Oasis Montaj , can you send me the password for archive ? Yours

----------


## carl duke

Dear baouche,

can u post the link of petrel 2008.1 ***** and ***** on rapidshare or megaupload. 

Thank u very much.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear !!

I need win fence and 2D Move.
Please anyone can help!!???

Regards

----------


## csm101

I post crk for K-suite 8.2 32-bit network ed on 8.1 forum request. I post all of 8.2 installation files if someone start to post Gedco Vista 7.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## csm101

I post first file of 6 total in K1ngd0m 8.2 net edition installation archive now. Please someone begin post Gedc* Vista 7.0, and I continue post rest.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geologist_wael

THANK YOU VERY MUCH csm101 .
YOU ARE GOOD MAN

----------


## csm101

Baouche, the correct pwd for RS hosted Geosoft Oasis Montaj 7.01 files is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please rar archive Vista 7.0 and post on megaupload.com 

I continue post K1ngd0m 8.3 when one upload and start post Vista links to forum.

----------


## baouche

Dear Al Arzani, I can share for you Petrel2008  change with geoandsoft.Eletom32v3.0.13.Full   -  my E_mail is R_baouche@yahoo.fr

----------


## bratek

> Dear Al Arzani, I can share for you Petrel2008  change with geoandsoft.Eletom32v3.0.13.Full   -  my E_mail is R_baouche@yahoo.fr



Hi Baouche.....How about you Petrel 2007.1 ? and Geosoft? 

*If you don have Petrel 2008..... please don't say EXCHANGE to other people.*

----------


## baouche

Yes    I have Petrel 2008 and I have sent you the link to download it and this is the link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baouche

yes I have download Petrel2007.1  from this forum.  Thanks

----------


## bratek

> Yes    I have Petrel 2008 and I have sent you the link to download it and this is the link :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Oh,...........  :Confused: 



How can we run Petrel 2008 from your link without license or *****?See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## zsh

i need paradigm PNS (paradigm name services) and epos3 services (i think it goes without license, just distribution)

----------


## baouche

I don't say you I have a *****. But I have sent you the link for Petrel2008.  OK ?

----------


## ali12

Dear baouche and bratek
Please be kindly with your selves.
I have petrel 2008. but i will share  geoandsoft.Eletom32v3.0.13.Full in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (Paradigm SKUA-GOCad)
jut inform me if i forget.
Ali.

----------


## bratek

> I post first file of 6 total in K1ngd0m 8.2 net edition installation archive now. Please someone begin post Gedc* Vista 7.0, and I continue post rest.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please upload more parts for TKS82.

I hope that the near future some one will upload Vista for us.

Thank you so much!

Regards,

My email: bratek76@gmail.com

----------


## zsh

Anyone have Paradigm software, using PNS and Epos3?

----------


## csm101

8.3 now out so posting instead.

----------


## csm101

-------

----------


## zsh

pimpme: thanks for your reply! but i already found it

----------


## bratek

> Bratek, or other that has managed d/l, please post last 2 rar part3&4 files for G8F 4.2 CD4.



Dear CSM101,
I am also waiting last 2 parts form Mr. Ali.
Hope that he will port as soon as possible. 

Could you port more parts of K*ngdom v8.3 ?

Thank you very much for your ports,
Cheers,
Bratek

----------


## messam_rms

pls i need the ***** file for Roxar rms 7.5

pls revert 
messam_rms@yahoo.com

----------


## SilverPoison

Asalam o Alikum

I need geoframe 4.2 ***** version  and open works 2008 ***** version 

any body can help me to find out 

Thanks


best regards

----------


## Andrew_123

Anybody please help with distribs of:

*Paradigm GeoDepth* 
GeoDepth is a fully integrated system for 2D/3D velocity model building and seismic imaging. It enables the construction of a variety of 3D velocity/depth model types, from preprocessed, prestack marine/land seismic data. 
Running on the Epos3 data management and interoperability integration framework, GeoDepth integrates interpretation, visualization, velocity analysis, model building, mapping, time-to-depth conversion, depth imaging, ray trace modeling and tomography inversion, in a 3D isotropic and anisotropic environment. 



*Paradigm Stratimagic* 
Stratimagic is the industry's accepted standard for advanced seismic facies analysis and geologic interpretation in the oil and gas industry. As a de facto standard in the market, Stratimagic is designed to support the qualitative and quantitative assessment of the reservoir through seismic facies analysis. Stratimagic integrates the NexModel seismic facies well log calibration and modeling tool, the StratQC mapping module, and the SeisFacies multi-attribute volume classification solution. 

*Paradigm SeisFacies* 
SeisFacies provides a set of tools and methodologies for multiattribute classification and calibration of seismic data. SeisFacies supports qualitative and quantitative assessment of explorative objects and helps users improve reservoir characterization within field development projects. SeisFacies is an integrated component and extension to the SeisFacies classification methodologies for understanding and relating seismic response to reservoir variations.

If someone have trial license or full, i'll be happy=)See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## zsh

Andrew_123: share software and you'll get licenses  :Smile: 
what's your mail?

----------


## zsh

Andrew_123: share software and you'll get licenses  :Smile: 
what's your mail?

----------


## Andrew_123

i don't have distribs=( that's why i'm asking it there. *zsh* maybe u can help me with distribs and license?

----------


## geofree

i think hampsson russel have a modul for seismic multtiattributes (emerge) and neural network for unsupervised and supervised seiismic classification, it's the same as seisfacies. For stratimagic or wavelet classification maybe you could try autocal, it's not really same methods but it's quite usefull,,

----------


## afycenter

Hello.

I have *** ******* 8.3,omni 3d v.8 with *****,petrel 2008 with *****,surpac minex with *****, datamine with *****,Hampson Russell, geographix with *****...

I need : vulcan6 *****,promax 2 , vista 7 or 8, micromine, focus and mesa 3d

afycenter@hotmail.com

----------


## behaki

Dear zsh :
Do you have focus? Please share it... so many thanks

waibehaki@gmail.com

----------


## kbh3004

Anyone want to swap Geoframe with Petrel 2008 or RMS 2009. I need Geoframe 4.2 or higher. Thanks. 
My email:kbh3004@gmail.com

----------


## br_benz

pls upload geoframe 4.2 for us with *****
*thanks in advance* 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## p4nk5_64m

SERVER pchndse 005056880144 27003
DAEMON prdm_geo /local/vend/licenses/bin/prdm_geo OPTIONS="/local/vend/licenses/27003/prdm_geo.opt"
#

FEATURE Adv_Interp prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 39 49942A72AA70 \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=119 SIGN=75C0FE522BBA

FEATURE AFE prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 5 8504E508C449 \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=151 SIGN=8EC674568D3A

FEATURE RockFluid_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 7A98D6DBDF11 \
        ck=143 SIGN=E78079D66812

FEATURE IFP_AO prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 2 B440D91ED7DA \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=191 SIGN=83A5748E409C

FEATURE Loglan_Maps prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 32E1E1159FF9 \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=138 SIGN=00944DD2E208

FEATURE Std_Interp prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 40 EB067BBC837B \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=127 SIGN=49FEEC8E1730

FEATURE StructuralInterp_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 \
        1B8B7A8C8B15 ck=161 SIGN=39D0206E57E2

FEATURE Explorer_SGMV_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 \
        9E3A10B6B57F ck=71 SIGN=327BD10A891E

FEATURE WORKFLOWGUIDE prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 6E4D79788D9B \
        ck=186 SIGN=74E271EA8830

FEATURE VolLAN prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 F8EB6381166E \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=150 SIGN=C71B88A61CE4

FEATURE Voxel_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 3F244EA3B2A8 \
        ck=132 SIGN=7C933EB4941E

FEATURE VOXELGEO prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 B6671E7F5522 \
        DUP_GROUP=UHD ck=99 SIGN=8BC1D9EE34CE

FEATURE WAM prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 C01AF973DEB4 ck=112 \
        SIGN=360E371EA8A8

FEATURE WAM_SERVER prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 D17B91158A70 \
        ck=153 SIGN=3F85EFF8C56C

FEATURE GeoLogSEC_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 517AB3E4E40B \
        ck=128 SIGN=FEE0A1A26A36

FEATURE STRATIMAGIC_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 \
        0365A39BD8C0 ck=145 SIGN=05F57DD6C222

FEATURE SM_TRACKER prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 CCE940E53231 \
        ck=146 SIGN=B58329B0A500

FEATURE DX_COMMON prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 DA7367A151B9 \
        ck=100 SIGN=FC4A73904532

FEATURE NX_COMMON prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 A87C314F41D3 \
        ck=119 SIGN=F71FB2AEED92

FEATURE SM_SEISFACIES prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 54F544CF5438 \
        ck=103 SIGN=1D8F28B2512E

FEATURE Fastqc prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 69 48C9A8BEBD42 ck=61 \
        SIGN=B176196A1AB2

FEATURE EposDataAdmin prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 405751334FCB \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=37 SIGN=1BD7CFDE516A

FEATURE AFE_CHC_CP prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 5 5EFD84F76A3C \
        ck=169 SIGN=F03E5FA477E4

INCREMENT WORKFLOWGUIDE prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 \
        D62BF69B304C ck=108 SIGN=DE5A0AB8F91A

FEATURE DataServer_OW prdm_geo 20081006.0 6-oct-2008 70 9E088EA5FE97 \
        ck=169 SIGN=FFAC60544F44

INCREMENT DataServer_OW prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 \
        BAE52A64C1EE ck=119 SIGN=6845C098DE9C

INCREMENT DataServer_GF prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 \
        0BB53FA8C9E6 ck=123 SIGN=C57E33BEB7FC

FEATURE Loglan_Int prdm_geo 20121029.0 31-jan-2009 70 EE129707D997 \
        VENDOR_STRING=Product ck=126 SIGN=0EF9DF94DE1E

# Sysdrill DirectorGeo
FEATURE IDEAS_PLANNING prdm_geo 3.0 31-jan-2009 70 636733AADEC3 \
	HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=ebrumbaugh ISSUED=5-Mar-2008 SIGN=EB87A0CEF6CE
FEATURE IDEAS_PROXIMITY prdm_geo 3.0 31-jan-2009 70 D60BDE3828F5 \
	HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=ebrumbaugh ISSUED=5-Mar-2008 SIGN=EB477686BDF2
FEATURE IDEAS_SURVEY prdm_geo 3.0 31-jan-2009 70 CDB6449DD6D3 \
	HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=ebrumbaugh ISSUED=5-Mar-2008 SIGN=5D4766E82E34
FEATURE IDEAS_SYSDRILL prdm_geo 3.0 31-jan-2009 70 95CDEDA86E98 \
	HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=ebrumbaugh ISSUED=5-Mar-2008 SIGN=4EC2A298E654
FEATURE IDEAS_VOXEL_GEO prdm_geo 3.0 31-jan-2009 70 B12E392D8676 \
	HOSTID=ANY ISSUER=ebrumbaugh ISSUED=5-Mar-2008 SIGN=3555823457D6
# OpsLink v1.2.0 Count=70; Features=null;
FEATURE IDEAS_OPSLINK prdm_geo 1.02 31-jan-2009 70 B667DBBF8F2C \
	HOSTID=ANY SIGN=F1B6B304D64C
# OpsLink Repository - Counted v1.2.0 Count=70; Features=null;
FEATURE IDEAS_OPSLINK_REPOSITORY_C prdm_geo 1.02 31-jan-2009 70 19F0F36C7998 \
	HOSTID=ANY SIGN=4F834CB60A8E
# OpsLink Subscription - Counted v1.2.0 Count=70; Features=null;
FEATURE IDEAS_OPSLINK_SUBSCRIPTION_C prdm_geo 1.02 31-jan-2009 70 1444B0669B83 \
	HOSTID=ANY SIGN=9CAFCB962AD8

----------


## yantaih

Sysdrill's license is not full. and are you have full VoxelGeo license?

----------


## mrwan87

I need Geosoft Oasis Montaj Licen.please help me
regards
mrwan87@yahoo.com

----------


## gundul

Voxel geo and all epos (seisearth, vanguard and stratimagic), I can provide example of full licence of linux version.... anybody have installer???? anybody in a good mood to make a full licence??? 


just PM meSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## p4nk5_64m

still waiting my friend send an installer to me.....

gundul :
suwe ora jamu...?

----------


## lynx

can you share oasis montaj with *****
thank's

----------


## mehdiengineer

is there anybody who can help me to download full version of Geoframe and its *****? i am desperately need it. thank you very much for your help

----------


## abrakadabra

Hi people! 

If anybody posts links to GeoFrame manual (I'm especially interested in ELAN or ELAN+ manual) he will make me happy.

Cheers!

----------


## Hmida

Please if anyone has some thing to share please do so by posting it it's a forum every buddy is in need. Please ovoid to post personal email and kind of bargaining with other regestred members.
Should you have these softwares please share:
Geoframe 4.2
Paradigm 2D/3D move
Regards

----------


## processing

Gents,

Anyone has c.r.a..k.e.d.  Paradime Geodepth program?? 

Or maybe some other program that can do simlirar to GeoDepth velocity model building and migration(Tsunami for example)???? 
Whould you be so kind to share it?

Warm Regards

----------


## processing

Gentelmen,

I've posted v_i_s_t_a_9 and several Linux installations guides here on forum which i hope will be usefull to you (at least according to the number of times my files where downloaded :Wink: ) 

I posted in several topics that I would like to get P_aradig_m Ep_os(Fo_cus, Ge_oDe_pth) and after searching through this forum i know that some of you have E_pos... But nobody answered to me  and nobody want to share it... 

That's how people here pay for good??? 
It's bad.. forum is going to die if nobody will share anything but only collecting and collecting and collecting.... Please share Epo_s, I really need it.

Regards

----------


## MNMT86

Thank you very much

----------


## br_benz

can you share (GeoGraphix 2007.1,Geoframe 4.2: licences) here in this forum plz

----------


## gschen

If somebody can upload the install packages (Paradigm etc), i can make ----- for it.

----------


## sebira

> If anybody have a license and installer for Focus and Geodepth please exchange or share it for me.
> 
> I have few license software :
> - GeoGraphix 2007.1
> - Hampson Russel CE8R3.0
> - Gocad 2.1.4
> - Petrel 2007.1
> - Geoframe 4.2
> - OpenWorks R2003
> ...



please share Gocad 2.1.4?
many thx

----------


## geophylika

anyone can share me echos1.0 x86 version


i need trustline too.See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## landmark

I need paradigm PNS (paradigm name services) and epos3, for geolog 6.6 or 6.7

please help me

----------


## blackbahrian

> I post crk for K-suite 8.2 32-bit network ed on 8.1 forum request. I post all of 8.2 installation files if someone start to post Gedco Vista 7.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



plz plz plz plz dear if u can send me link for k/ng./do/m and geo/f/r/am plzplz

----------


## thealexis

Does anyone have a solutions for Paradlgm F0cus (Ech0s)???

----------


## mehul0024

> Hi 
> 
> here is some of my software:
> Aquaveo.GMS.v6.5.1
> geoandsoft.Eletom32v3.0.13.Full
> Landmark GeoGraphix 2007
> ERMapper71 (2008)
> GMG mesa80professional
> GMG mesa 10.5pro
> ...



Dear Ali,

Can  you share Landmark GeoGraphix 2007(with  ********), GOCAD 2.5.2 full (with ********) with me.  Surely I can share petrel-2008..1 with you.

My email is mehul0024@gmail.com

Thanks...

----------


## hommer

I think up to now...Ali maybe has Petrel2010 already.

----------


## geophysicien1

please can you shre gocad i can change with geosoft 7

----------


## Andrew_123

guys please upload epos3... i can exchange to something from my list. if anyone have it, let me know to pm. regards.

----------


## hungdvl50

please upload geographix 2007 and medicime!
thanks alot of !
my email: hungdvl50@gmail.com

----------


## ipatah

please share TKS part2... 

thanks

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

does any one have lic**** of sysdrill software

----------


## maximusu

hello freind 
please can you send or aid me to install promax 2003.19 
thank you

----------


## ahmedqau

hi all
please share the king*dom  lic file or fix file

i have installer and fix file but size of fix file is to small.


thanksSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## crai0cata

Please share the ------- suite installer and cra.....

thanks
crai0cata

----------


## ahmedqau

hi crai0cata 
 are you have the fix file for ---------- suite 8.3. if have please share. i will post links as soon as possible
thanks

----------


## Luden

> hi all
> please share the king*dom  lic file or fix file
> i have installer and fix file but size of fix file is to small.
> thanks



This fix file works very well! If you don't believe, make backup of original file and try fix file.

----------


## crai0cata

share the lic and the installer--*ahmedqau*
Thanks
crai0cata

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## ahmedqau

-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## ahmedqau

please share  tsunami soft.

thanks

----------


## landmark

originally by ahmedqau

Thank you "ahmedqau" for your post, is there crrack inside?

----------


## ahmedqau

landmark
the fix file is inside in RAR files.

----------


## geonabawy

Hi guys
how are u ,thanks a lot to your double effort , Could you please upload GoCad and Hampson Russel to any link, as I need them urgent
Thanks a lotand waiting your reply ASAP

----------


## ahmedqau

hi geonabawy

try  search engine of this forum you will find the GoCad and also Hampson Russel.

Thanks

----------


## Geopad

can you pls. post Roxar 7.5 ?


Will be very kind of you.

thanksSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## Geopad

cam you post the ------- installer & lic.
Please post it.
Thanks.

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother,

I hope you all with be fine. 
i want to ask that if anyone of you have Focus and Geodepth with *****, please if you share with me. for research purpose.
Special thanks in advance
Waiting for reply

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## seisuser

Hi all...if someone post the installers of EPOS3 please...desperately looking for them...I know its too late...please share with the forum....

Cheers
seisuser

----------


## APIman

Epo_s 3-update1  only. If you are interesed, mail me: apiman@o2.pl

----------


## seisuser

Hi APIman

Please share with me. Thanks in advance.

cheers
Seisuser

----------


## abdullah32

I have petrel 2009.1 but right now I cant download Gullfaks data , so please tell me how I can do it  (abdullahaskar.saleh@yahoo.com) .

----------


## seisuser

Hi APIman...Please share the EPOS3 installers....

----------


## ipatah

Does someone have seisearth, voxelgeo and stratimagic manual? please share...

----------


## emo129

- Geolog 6.6
- Mesa 10
send me this is proqrams please

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother,

I hope you will be fine.
Anyone who can share good material of seismic processing other then Yilmaz, because i have read this. i need more deep study
I need more detailed study then Yilmaz.
So please if anyone have good books/literature, help me.

Waiting for reply and help

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Brother,

I hope you will be fine.
Anyone who can share good material of seismic processing other then Yilmaz, because i have read this. i need more deep study
I need more detailed study then Yilmaz.
So please if anyone have good books/literature, help me.

Waiting for reply and help

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## baouche

Dear  all, please visit   VISUAL MODFLOW :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## APIman

License for Ep_os-4.
I need the list of all "FEATURE/INCREMENT"
Please write the name of all features,
Thanks in Advance...

patial list of Feature/INCREMENT

FEATURE 2DFWCSPSDM_64
FEATURE 2DPreStackMig_64
FEATURE 3DFWCSPSDM
FEATURE 3DK_CWDepth_AO
FEATURE 3DK_CWTime_AO
FEATURE 3DK_TTI_AO
FEATURE 3DKPSDMFE
FEATURE 3DKPSDMWF
FEATURE 3DKPSTM
FEATURE CSAnis_AO
INCREMENT TomogLayer_64
FEATURE 3DMIG_CT
FEATURE ECHOS_CT
FEATURE CPM
FEATURE ECHOS
FEATURE FastVEL
FEATURE CLUSTERVIEW
FEATURE CLUSTERVIEW_DMN
INCREMENT DataServer_GF
INCREMENT DataServer_OW
FEATURE Power2D3D

----------


## baouche

Dear  Ali12, can you please send me the link to download GeoFrame4.2 Full  with ********.  R_baouche@yahoo.fr

----------


## APIman

I am affraid that Ali12 is banned ....

----------


## zpz

plz anyone can give me the installer of Focus and Geodepth.

thanx

----------


## olevin

Hi guy
I hope you doing well. I have many newest petroleum softwares like petrel 2010.2 and eclipse2011, geoframe4.5, techlog2011, IP4, JOA2011, MOVE2011, PVTsim20, Ecrin2011, pipeflo2011, drilling office 2008, Mepo3.4.539, petromod2011,, RMS2011, CMG2010,2011 and ....
Also I need some Geoghysical softwares and ready to exchange. Anybody here could help me?
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## Xa Zhing

Hello dear users. i am a student and i like help to other students. my service is free and based on exchange. i want exchange with you. i need latest version of all software for update my list.

Important:
my service only for" Educational and Research". if you want use for "Commercial Purpose" please buy them from original companies

i need any and last version of all software. please help me

Contact me:

zhingxa@gmail.com

zhingxa@yahoo.com


My E-list is here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yuri Karpov

Could anyboby share Epos4 Stratimagic software? People will be thankful you share.

----------


## olevin

Any body here has Geolog 7?
thanks

----------


## jiadodoy

> Any body here has Geolog 7?
> thanks



I have it, but......... DO NOT CONTACT ME for any reason !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GEO2000

Hi jiadodoy
Man what's the big deal? No need to answer this way dude, am just surprising by your answer.

God bless you!

----------


## GEO2000

Hi jiadodoy
Man what's the big deal? No need to answer this way dude, am just surprising by your answer.

God bless you!

----------


## jiadodoy

> Hi guy
> I hope you doing well. I have many newest petroleum softwares like petrel 2010.2 and eclipse2011, geoframe4.5, techlog2011, IP4, JOA2011, MOVE2011, PVTsim20, Ecrin2011, pipeflo2011, drilling office 2008, Mepo3.4.539, petromod2011,, RMS2011, CMG2010,2011 and ....
> Also I need some Geoghysical softwares and ready to exchange. Anybody here could help me?
> Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com



Hoi everybody, my statement is to response for 0Levin. Look, he has many software, for what he asked for geolog7??????. We all know that paradgm still have not released tthis soft (only beta version).



I am very sure that as long as geolog 7 been released, this greedy guy (0levin shit) will not ask us again.See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## olevin

Dear jiadodoy 

Do you have Geolog 7 beta version? i exchange it with petrel 2011

----------


## juanjacinto

Hi everybody, I would like to download the Focus suite's an de Epos software by Paradigm.

Send to my email: shitaters@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance!

----------


## dovenkai

Me too. dovenkai@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance!
No other software for exchanging, but if you love seismic processing, then I can share my experience.





> Hi everybody, I would like to download the Focus suite's an de Epos software by Paradigm.
> 
> Send to my email: shitaters@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks in advance!

----------


## pylaanusha

plz tell me the links for focus & geoframe

----------


## mobious

Hello! Have someone found f*o*c*u*s      or       e*c*h*o*s?????

----------


## kalasamp

dear Can any post Geosoft Target for Arcgis with key

thanks 
pandu

----------


## lalusmar

Hi everybody,
this are files for epos s/t/r/a/t/i/m/a/g/i/c for linux without l/i/c file. Please somebody make a med or l/i/c.




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ---.com/dl/178334843/6022ace/EPOS.part02.rar.html
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



--- is [h/ttps://hotfil/e],please remove "/" and ctrl+c & ctrl+v should faster.

----------


## lalusmar

Hi everybody,
this are files for epos s/t/r/a/t/i/m/a/g/i/c for linux without l/i/c file. Please somebody make a med or l/i/c.




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178334843/6022ace/EPOS.part02.rar.html
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



remove "/".

----------


## lalusmar

Hi everybody,
this are files for epos s/t/r/a/t/i/m/a/g/i/c for linux without l/i/c file. Please somebody make a med or l/i/c.




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178334843/6022ace/EPOS.part02.rar.html
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



remove "/".

----------


## lalusmar

Hi everybody,
this are files for epos s/t/r/a/t/i/m/a/g/i/c for linux without l/i/c file. Please somebody make a med or l/i/c.
http/s://rapidshar/e.com/files/2518012690/EPOS.part01.rar
http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178334843/6022ace/EPOS.part02.rar.html
http/s://rapidshar/e.com/files/3951443384/EPOS.part03.rar
http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178385679/8886ec0/EPOS.part04.rar.html
http/s://rapidshar/e.com/files/577860050/EPOS.part05.rar
http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178400876/e24c827/EPOS.part06.rar.html
http/s://rapidshar/e.com/files/3447238501/EPOS.part07.rar
http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178413786/e86af68/EPOS.part08.rar.html
http/s://rapidshar/e.com/files/1951846070/EPOS.part09.rar
http/s://hotfil/e.com/dl/178420122/7c4606a/EPOS.part10.rar.htm
remove "/".

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have paradigm 2011.3 and SKUA/GOCAD latest version and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have paradigm 2011.3 and SKUA/GOCAD latest version and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange


contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.comSee More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## java1981

Hi, Anybody has paradigm latest version?

----------


## APIman

Paradigm 14 winx64, latest
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## APIman

Paradigm 14 winx64, latest
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## matinsft

Hi All,

I have full Paradigm 14 with med. Also many other latest softs
contact me: matinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## matinsft

Hi All,

I have full Paradigm 14 with med. Also many other latest softs
contact me: matinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## promaxr5000

Hi all,

anyone has the Paradigm 14 License ?

Thanks.

----------


## a1563916

hi
don't try Paradigm 14 win version, its limited, no stratimagic and no processing tools, please share paradigm14 linux version and we will try to make it full
a1563916@gmail.com

----------


## a1563916

hi
don't try Paradigm 14 win version, its limited, no stratimagic and no processing tools, please share installation package of paradigm14 linux version and we will try to make it full
a1563916@gmail.com

----------


## IrEng

Paradigm 14 initial release dosen't include Stratimagic, StratEarth & SKUA-GOCAD (neither windows nor linux version)
we have to wait for next release coming soon

----------


## IrEng

Paradigm 14 initial release dosen't include Stratimagic, StratEarth & SKUA-GOCAD (neither windows nor linux version)
we have to wait for next release coming soon

----------


## doziej84

Please who can be kind enough to put out a License file for paradigm 2014.  thanks

----------


## pylaanusha

Frnds prove paradigm windows version 14 ********.... Thanks in advance

See More: Focus and Geodepth (Paradigm)

----------


## pylaanusha

plz provide license for paradigm 14

----------


## shar1990

Hi,

Please, Is there anybody here have the ins-talliation and li-cence file for ge-o-depth and fo-cus par-a-digm software?

----------


## kafid

Does Anybody have geodepth Installer with 3D CRAM license?

Please help....

----------


## corex

Hi Guys, I have paradigm full Package new release for Linux and Windows, (2019)
contact me if anybody is interested to exchange:  karencorex@gmail.com

----------

